# Roof Flange between 8" PVC and shingles for hood exhaust



## snoman701 (Oct 15, 2017)

What did you do?

They don't make stack pipe flanges over 4"...I can go all out and get a wood stove flange, but I planned to just make a huge mess of a piece of metal with some roofing tar, roofing rubber, a big pipe clamp and a bolted flange clamp the metal to the roofing rubber. 

So, before I make a huge mess, is there an easier way?


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 15, 2017)

Nevermind...it's called a roof jack, and an 8" B vent should be really really close. Now I just have to find someone who stocks it.


----------

